

Piping the web into CouchDB using node.js - dscape
http://writings.nunojob.com/2011/08/nano-minimalistic-couchdb-client-for-nodejs.html

======
drdaeman
The name "nano" in computing is already used by a well-known text editor:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nano_%28text_editor%29>

~~~
dscape
yup, I'm the author of the library and use nano quite frequently for small
edits.

nano has no executable parts so this is perfectly ok.

